# [Xorg] combinaison AltGr + (touche) KO (résolu)

## enduser_

[Débutant] Bonjour,

j'ai 2 soucis (3 en fait mais cela sera un autre post):

la commande xinput me renvoie 2 fois mon clavier ( Logitech Illuminated Keyboard):

```
bulma rules.d # xinput 

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard     id=9   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Laser Mouse                   id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos3 6x8                          id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard     id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Device Media Center Interface  
```

je ne comprends pas si c'est normal ou un défaut... de "miss" configuration.

De plus la combinaison AltGr + n* (où n est une touche) ne fonctionne plus. 

(Test croisé du clavier USB fait sur un laptop: la touche AltGr est fonctionnelle), donc plus d'arobase (AltGr+à), plus de pipe (AltGr+6) etc...

Si quelqu'un a une idée ? C'est en plus un préambule du "vrai" soucis: impossible de configurer correctement une tablet Wacom Intuos3 (à suivre)

Cordialement.

EndUser.

----------

## guilc

Tu as un xorg.conf ou pas ?

Perso, pour le clavier, j'ai juste ça (de qui configurer la disposition) :

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-keyboard.conf 

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Je pense par exemple à l'option "nodeadkeys" qui flingue alt-gr...

----------

## enduser_

Bonjour,

merci guilc ! C'était bien cela :

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option "XkbModel" "logitech"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

[j'avais un identifier en "keyboard-all" ? + des options obscures dans "XkbOptions" je n'ai laissé que -compose et terminate]

Je vais pouvoir maintenant poster mon thread sur ..wacom. Thx

EndUser

----------

